# An awkward moment



## mmmarvel (Apr 17, 2013)

So I drive up onto my job site and am greeted with this -



The front load operator had not pushed the carriage of the forks all the way to the edge of the concrete.  The concrete slab (10'X6'X2') was mostly on the forks but that little gap gave us an ah-ha moment as the fine line of balance was reached and exceeded.  Everything turned out okay, no workers or equipment were harmed during the filming of this event.  These are trained professionals, don't try this at home (or on the job site).

View attachment 1773


View attachment 1774


View attachment 1773


View attachment 1774


/monthly_2013_04/DSCN4797.JPG.5da22615c0b9454349779c0fd81d15a0.JPG

/monthly_2013_04/DSCN4798.JPG.c5ea2330d85b43a1103cd26aa460d600.JPG


----------



## mark handler (Apr 17, 2013)

Good thing you are not inspecting methods and procedures


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2013)

We're you going to city of Houston to work???


----------



## Frank (Apr 17, 2013)

Seen the results of that before--one here got mesed up when elevated forklift tried to take box of masonary debris off scaffolding and overextended taking out the kitchen exhuast fan and a sidewall.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 17, 2013)

mmmarvel,

Whilest we are on the topic; as "cda" has so kindly reminded us.. what ever

happened with your application to become a Bldg. Inspector with the City of

Houston (if I am not being too personal)?

.


----------



## Rider Rick (Apr 17, 2013)

mmmarvel

What are the slabs used for?


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2013)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> mmmarvel What are the slabs used for?


might be taking up old runway

I saw them pour a runway and got some bad concrete so they cut it and took it out in chunks


----------



## mmmarvel (Apr 17, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> mmmarvel,Whilest we are on the topic; as "cda" has so kindly reminded us.. what ever
> 
> happened with your application to become a Bldg. Inspector with the City of
> 
> ...


No, you're not being too personal.  Guessing I didn't get it, they haven't called, there again, it's the city.  On the brighter side, I got another building inspector interview out of it for checking the condition of multi-family units for rent, guess they didn't like me there either, as I'm still at the airport.  But ever the trooper (anyone who has been hanging out in the employment area KNOWS that I tell you to apply, apply, apply) - so I've got a phone interview next week for a different airport inspector postion and on 4/29 I have an interview with some guy who seems very anxious to hire me as a Senior Plans Reviewer for the city, for commerical plans and another department called me (I hadn't even applied for this job) and I've got an interview on 5/3 for Senior Plans Reviewer for utilities (not sure how qualified I am for that one, but if they call me and they want to hire me and the money is right).  Oh, and my present job we are running short handed so I'm putting in 50 - 60 hour weeks.  How's that for an update?  I'll end up where ever the Good Lord wants me to be.


----------



## mmmarvel (Apr 17, 2013)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> mmmarvel What are the slabs used for?


Those are slabs that we are taking OUT of a runway.  They are cracked and those panels will be replaced.  Each panel is 20'X20'X2' - the FAA has given us 49 days to replace 49 panels.  To be honest, I really don't think they will make the deadline.  If they miss the deadline the fine is $100K a day for every day they are over.


----------



## mmmarvel (Apr 17, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> We're you going to city of Houston to work???


I presently work for the city of Houston, but as an airport construction inspector, working on getting a different position with the city.


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2013)

sounds like someone has a plan for you, and not in your time frame

hang in you will land with all wheels on the ground


----------



## jar546 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have personally witnessed death as a result of the same thing............... twice.  No joke, not kidding.  Sad


----------



## Glenn (Apr 18, 2013)

Amazing that concrete is that heavy.  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 18, 2013)

Figuring 150#/cu. ft., 18,000#


----------



## rogerpa (Apr 18, 2013)

I think you mean 150#/cubic foot.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 18, 2013)

mmmarvel,

Thanks for the update! You are correct, ...the Lord Jesus *WILL* take care of you

and place you where you can have your (ministry) light shine!  

150 lbs. per sq. ft. = 20' x 20' x 2' = (400 sq. ft.) * (150 lbs./sq. ft.) = 60,000 lbs.

150 lbs. per sq. ft. = 20' x 20' x 2' = (800 cu. ft.) * (150 lbs./cu. ft.) = 120,000 lbs.

The math ain't right somewhere folks!

.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 18, 2013)

"The concrete slab (10'X6'X2')"

I misstated sq. ft. instead of cubic foot.

10'X6'X2 = 120 cu ft X 150 = 18,000#

Thanks rogerpa.......


----------



## Jobsaver (Apr 19, 2013)

You might want to check and see if the driver is related to Shawn White, or otherwise involved in extreme sports and stunting.


----------

